# Offshore trolling lures??



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys and Girls,
I have recently purchased another yak to get a bit of paddle fitness. I will mainly be paddling around broken bay and the central coast off the beachs but being me will be trolling as I go.

So what lures are good in around 4-15 metres of water with a trolling speed of 3-4knots?

The main fish in broken bay are salmon, bonito and some kingies. There are Jewies as well but never heard of them taking a high speed trolled lure 8) 
As most of you know this is not my area of expertise but I was thinking gold bombers, x raps, and squidgy slick rigs.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if I'm offshore trolling I'll drag a hard body on one rod and a soft plastic on another.

I've found that the best HB's need to dive to 6-8 feet only, and are between 9-15cm. Bigger fish will still eat a smaller lure, and the Rapala CD9's are my favourite. Rapala CD15's and Slashbaits are also good as are 12-15cm Halco's, basically anything that tracks well, has a bit of a wiggle and runs smoothly at around 6 feet down.

I also troll a bigger (5-6") soft plastic on the other rod- usually on a 1/4oz jighead. amazing how many strikes you'll get on these, and when stopping to adjust rods/gear they'll sink and you'll pick up strikes on the drop.

ps, how the hell did you manage to get MORE kayak/fishing gear into the house???


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> ps, how the hell did you manage to get MORE kayak/fishing gear into the house???


trade off for selling the stinker, condition of sale was i get another kayak :twisted: plus maybe a couple of new rods and reels may have turned up my way of late :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

thanks for that Davey CD9's and halco's sounds good, do you use the paddle tail plastics or the minnow style.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, it is hard to go past the rapalas, I like the ones with chrome bibs, they reflect or refract light like you wouldn't believe. Its like running a teaser, the bib reflecting light looks like a school of baitfish from a distance. Despite having clear bibs, RMG Scorpions are top lures and really tough being wired all the way through. At 3-4 knots a squid rigged to swim with a sliding two hook rig is hard to beat. You can weight it to get it down or fish it a bit slower off a downrigger and there isn't much that won't nail it


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Has anybody tried taking the last treble of the HB,s and attaching a Soft Plastic via a very short line of leader material ? 8)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Dave, go to you old bream box and grab any old soft plastics that you hardly use, I'm sure you will have some magic there.

White grubs, wrigglers etc will work a treat trolled on a finese head, 3 inch bass minnows if you can dare part with a few work a treat offshore.

Sometimes frigates, salmon, kings and even striped tuna are only eating small bait.









This stripey and many more were caught after chasing them down and throwing tiny plastics at them.
You will have a ball catching pelagics on bream gear.


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

Do yourself a favour and dig out a few wonder wobblers mate, youll thank the legend when you hook some beauties.

Bevan


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I dont troll much, but i have had a few good sessions with the slashbaits for bonito, mack tuna and salmon.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Do yourself a favour and dig out a few wonder wobbler's mate


the old wonder wobbler eh legend I think I may even have one of those in a box somewhere :lol:

I reckon I might have enough 3 inch minnows to spare a few Stewy ;-) How finesse do you go at 3-4 knots they would just be skipping across the surface.

Thanks for the replies guys, given me a good head start. I have a few rapala's in different sizes so i'll give them a go and have a look at a few of the other options.



> At 3-4 knots a squid rigged to swim with a sliding two hook rig is hard to beat.


I was thinking of a medium squid skirt like they use for marlin, I have one in the shed somewhere might have to break it out. I know its not real squid but I don't have to worry about getting bait then etc however there is plenty of squid in the bay at times :twisted: so who knows.

Cheers Dave


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

This may sound wierd but my fav lure of trolling is the barra classics. I fish redcliffe and there isnt a barra for miles, but pelagics do like them. My fav colour is called somthing like elton john, because is shinny silver and pink :lol: :lol: Great lures!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been a fan of the X-raps lately. I use smaller ones pedominately, but have bought a handful of various models for bluefin Tuna this weekend. Rapalas are the go


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's guys, have a couple of xraps now, should see me right for a bit :lol:


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

dont forget those wobblers dave, a deadset cert in any kind of water mate, remember marlo, the ledge saw you true


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Yo-Zuri Hydro Squirt. This one is called the Surface Squirt, looks identical. Modern Fishing was giving the away with the mag a couple of months ago.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=3106


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

they look wicked diabolical, will check them out.

Thanks Rob you mean the metal slice raiders ?? if so I have a few of them in the kit 

Cheers Dave


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

unless you can go at 7-8 knots for miles they metal slices wont be so great, the spoons 
and the wobblers wont sink at slower speeds. also what works is trolling live or dead bait.
cheers jake


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks flounderpounder, bait probably won't come into it, its more about trolling a lure behind me while I train rather than trolling for fishing.

reckon i'll be doing around 4-5 knots most of the time, that's a fast paddle for the prowler.

Squidgy slick rigs have been going ok for me too of late

Cheers Dave


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

for me if you aren't using bait is too have that squidgy slik rig out there and i either use bomber or halco scorpian, rapala's are a bit pricey in thw words of lots of teeth and likely snap-offs. but bait is still my fav.
cheers jake


----------

